# "Cool mom is going to jail" Why did they show a kid saying this in a commercial?



## ddetr435 (Mar 17, 2014)

*"Cool mom is going to jail" Why did they show a kid saying this in a commercial?*

Just saw a TV spot for (I think) State Farm Insurance. The pretty middle aged blonde mom is pulled over by a cop for presumably a traffic violation but doesn't have proof of insurance so she calls her agent who drives over and saves her from incarceration, again, presumably. 

At a certain point when it looked bleakest, her kid in the back seat said to his brother who looked a similar age, "Cool! Mom's going to jail!" 

Bad message to send to American youth. It encourages family disloyalty and undermines parental authority. 

Yes, it can be viewed humorously. No, she PROBABLY wouldn't have gone to jail. Yes, it would most likely have wound up being a mere inconvenience to her. 

Yes, it sends the wrong message and reflects an unhealthy and corrosive point of view. 

The American ad copywriters are being given the keys to drive home messages and because THEY are little sickos they are promoting THEIR sense of morality and coolness.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: "Cool mom is going to jail" Why did they show a kid saying this in a commercial?*

Yea a kid thinking it's funny that their parent might go to jail is, well sad. 

But this is one commercial. I think you are taking it way to seriously. Of all the bad influences in the media and life today, this is what gets your dander up?


----------

